# Calvin Klein Secret Obsession



## User67 (Sep 11, 2008)

I was really wanting to love this fragrance & I thought it was going to be super sexy based on those controversial Eva Mendes ads. But, I thought this smelled like a musky armpit LOL! It's super strong & they really went overboard with the musk IMO. Anyone else have any thoughts on it?


----------



## florabundance (Sep 11, 2008)

LOL @ "musky armpit". ewwww.

you're kidding! i was so ready to go try it cos i LOVED the ad's..and i've been looking for a more "sensual" fragrance......meh. 

actually that said, a lot of fragrances that claim to be "sensual" smelling, are musky. why? musk ain't all that sexy..


----------



## User67 (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_LOL @ "musky armpit". ewwww.

you're kidding! i was so ready to go try it cos i LOVED the ad's..and i've been looking for a more "sensual" fragrance......meh. 

actually that said, a lot of fragrances that claim to be "sensual" smelling, are musky. why? musk ain't all that sexy.._

 
LOL, it's just so strong & overpowering IMO! Not sexy at all.


----------



## burtnyks (Dec 23, 2008)

I just got this as a Christmas gift from my BFF.  It seems a little strong when you first put it on, but after about an hour it smells fantastic.  I keep spraying on me b/c I am now in love with it!


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 23, 2008)

I am still on the fence with it. Sometimes it makes me feel like I am a walking stick of incense, sometimes it smells like wax and patchouli to me, and sometimes I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It is on the "once in a while use this" shelf of my perfume cabinet.


----------



## n_c (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burtnyks* 

 
_I just got this as a Christmas gift from my BFF.  It seems a little strong when you first put it on, but after about an hour it smells fantastic.  I keep spraying on me b/c I am now in love with it! _

 
You are absolutely right, my sister has it and at first its like ewww...give it like 30-45 mins and it smells divine.


----------

